# Remove plastic strip from shingles or not?



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I just reshingled my porch roof and because it's been a couple of decades since I did any roofing I looked it up online.

One site said to remove the plastic strip that covers the tar strip on the underside of the shingle. I've helped with 1/2 dozen roofs and we've never done that. I did try to remember to do it this time.

I would assume it's to attach all of the shingles together to make them more wind proof.

Do you remove the strip?


----------



## Truckinguy (Mar 8, 2008)

I did roofing for a couple of years and many roofs after that on my own and I've never removed the strip. I think it's just there so the shingles won't stick to each other in the package. When you lay the shingles out on the roof you will find the tar strip sits under the bottom of the tabs to hold them down.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Yes, the strip needs to be pulled off, When the shingles warm up, the tar strip fuses with the shingle under it. Failure to remove that strip voids the manufactures warranty. Following the offset of each row, as detailed on the paper cover, is important, too.

While on this topic, if you are installing shingles that have the shake look, segments that are double thickness, pay attention to which shingle follows the last shingle. As an example, when a shingle ends in a wide double, follow it with a narrow double. When a shingle ends with a narrow single thickness, follow with a wide single. When a shingle ends with a narrow double, follow with a wide double. There isn't any more waste, but takes a good eye to get them up correctly. The end product is a nicer look.


----------



## DaveNay (Nov 25, 2012)

All the shingles I have used in the last 20 years all have "Do not remove" printed right on the plastic strip.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

?????? Wonder what purpose the plastic film serves?


----------



## StL.Ed (Mar 6, 2011)

The plastic film keeps each shingle in the bundle from sticking to the tar on the shingle below it. 
If the plastic sticks to the bottom of a shingle like it's supposed to when you separate them, you can leave it there; if it sticks to the top of a shingle, you should remove it so that the tar is exposed to the tabs of the next row.


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

I've shingled a lot of roofs, never removed one yet..


----------



## M5farm (Jan 14, 2014)

The strips are to keep the shingles from sticking together in the package it also has pertinate information on it in the event of a warranty claim. I've sold at least a million bundles of shingles from 5 of the major manufacturers. The instruction are also printed on every bundle.


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

This depends on how the shingle is made. Some have the tar under the plastic strip. Some have the strip on the shingle above the tar strip of the shingle below it. If it covers the tar strip you have to remove it. If it on the shingle opposite the tar strip you do not have to remove it.

WWW


----------

